# Post review



## Flatlander (Sep 15, 2004)

When I try to search my posts throught the User CP, it will only return the last 500.  There doesn't seem to be a way to find my first post.  Why is that?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

Because, Dan, that's how it is.  Get over it.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, Thanks Dan!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

Anytime, buddy.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 16, 2004)

You know,the worst thing about schi...would you guys please shut uP!!!!!!!! ophrenia, you just can't get any privacy.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

Dan!  Shhhhhhhh!  Someone else is in here.............


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2004)

This might be it:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=226727&postcount=49

Goto Search - select "Advanced Search" 
under search by username, enter the username (duh)

Under Search Options:
pick "Last Posting Date" and "Accending Order"
also, pick "Display at POSTS"

oh, and hit the 'search' button too.  It never works until you hit the button.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

Well I didn't mean we should show it to everybody.  Geez.

Seriously, thanks for the help Kaith!


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

Nope, doesn't work.  It still only returns the last 500.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2004)

Check your search settings....it worked for me.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, I get it.  OK, that shows me 1-500, descending shows the last 500, what about the ones in between?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2004)

Dunno.  Might have to play with the date ranges a bit.


----------

